# Jonesing in the morning (morning cravings)



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Hey guys, hope your vape journey is keeping strong!

I wanted to ask, do you still have strong morning cravings like when you were a smoker? In recent days I have noticed my morning cravings are definitely no where near what they used to be and often find myself only picking up my vape after an hour or so of being awake, whereas I used to smoke within 30 or so mins from waking up, with my cuppa in hand. Let me know and let's discuss, would like to see those who use nic salt Vs freebase as well

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

I am just habitual now. When I smoked I would have at least two before I went to bed and then another one as soon as I woke up and found my way downstairs and outside.

Now it is a case of picking up my vape with the morning coffee catching up on the news

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

I was having this conversation with a colleague who has just passed his 18 month mark smoke free and I got him onto vaping.

Vaping cravings are NOWHERE near what smoking cravings were and my theory is that your body isnt craving the nicotine as such, its craving all the other kak thats in a cigarette!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Going on almost 3 years now completely stinkie free, I kicked the habit of having an early morning smoke before I quit smoking as well as the late night ones. Nothing before 09:00, nothing after 18:00. That helped reduce that wake up feeling like you sucked on a Cortina exhaust the previous night. 

So for vaping it is easy for me not to vape before my morning meetings are done and I am ready for my second cup of tea. And with Covid I have not had a puff in almost 3 days now, if I was still smoking I would have been licking the paint of the wall by now and the dogs would be hiding under the bed with the kids to avoid receiving a kick upside the head. I have had no craving for a vape since Tuesday and no side effects or nervous twitch due to a lack of (placebo 3mg freebase) nicotine either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I am 8 years stinky free and no longer get a real craving... but the vape is in my paw from the moment I awake to the last puff before doodoo.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger

Paul33 said:


> I was having this conversation with a colleague who has just passed his 18 month mark smoke free and I got him onto vaping.
> 
> Vaping cravings are NOWHERE near what smoking cravings were and my theory is that your body isnt craving the nicotine as such, its craving all the other kak thats in a cigarette!


This I 100% agree with

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## X-Calibre786

I gotta agree with the others here. It's more of a habit than a craving. There are some mornings where I'll have a few puffs as I'm making breakfast, and other mornings where I forget about it till I'm heading out the house on the way to work. That being said, I DL at 1mg at around 70w and MTL at 3mg freebase at around 15w. Like @DarthBranMuffin I think my nic content is so low it's more of a placebo than having any real effect.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## YzeOne

I stopped smoking for 28 years & started again during 1st hard lockdown - purely out of boredom/cabin fever (I lived alone at the time). A year prior to lockdown I had dabbled with vaping. So, when cigs became scarce & expensive I pulled out the old Drag OG kit. Getting vape stuff was easy as a vape store owner lived around the corner from me. And so began my plunge down the rabbit hole. I am a chain vaper - 1st thing in the morning & last thing at night. The only thing that gets in the way of my vaping is work. I think I can confidently say I vape way more than I ever smoked. I don't know if it is the chase of nicotine or flavour. But I will never exceed 3mg freebase. I cannot stand/handle 12mg MTL juice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Interesting stuff guys thanks for giving your feedback and experience, I definitely agree that my cravings are waaay less these days Vs the first month when I had quit and was only vaping. The 12mg MTL was definitely a big help and I still use 12mg MTL, will probably taper off as my 6mg DL is now 4, and my aim is to go to 3, 2 and then 1 over my next 3 or 4 juice buys (probably 3 - 4 months).

Amazing to think what else is addictive in cigarettes besides the nicotine. I always knew it was bad but I don't think I truly grasped it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Those strong morning cravings disappeared years ago for me
i can go for at least an hour or two before feeling like i need a vape
i still crave a vape after breakfast

Reactions: Like 1


----------

